# Keweenaw streams



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Well I'm here for summer. Stream fishing has not been too good for speckies on my River. Splake on the big lake has been good along with lakers. Anyone want to fish?


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Ha I wish. Been wanting to get back up that way for awhile.
Next spring......


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

I will be up the second week of August. How long are you up there? We did well on splake in CH in May. I will be laker fishing at the south entry for a couple of days then moving to Fort Wilkins for agate picking and perch fishing.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Very looking forward to my next visit as well, not sure about this year though.

Didn't they change the Brook Trout size limit on several streams there this year?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Bigmac

Mid may to mid june is the best time on that river and then again later august through september. Good luck


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

When are you coming back up?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Not for awhile i don't get up there very often anymore. Sometime end of july or early august as of now. When did you get up there?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Was up June 11-26 I think...came home for a few days to mow and get mail. Heading back tonight! Going to spend night at my place in Oscoda tonight then blow out the rest in the AM. Ready to wade some more!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Well, just been doing work around the cabin and watching fireworks and Guts frisbee, ready to fish in the morning! Seen some fish rising tonight . Rained all day...


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Rivers are LOW... Fishin is tough..


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

bigmac said:


> Rivers are LOW... Fishin is tough..


What do YOU do when conditions are tough? I'm asking primarily, to find out what techniques you have been using so others on this forum can offer advice, if applicable.

Do you try to concentrate on presentation or, change your method? Or just try enjoy being on the river even though the conditions are less than favorable? 

Thanks for your report.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

"what do I do"......?
usually drink a beer and swim!


----------



## vmthtr in Green Bay (Jun 19, 2012)

Wish I woulda saw this before. Was up last weekend. Brother in law does the GUTS Frisbee thing. Big guy named Ron.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

bigmac said:


> "what do I do"......?
> usually drink a beer and swim!


If only more trout drank beer, fishing would be so much easier... That would put a new spin on the chumming holes debate for sure.

Maybe, you could make a lure out of an empty can or bottle cap...


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Ron! I talked to him and his sister! She works at Pats. I love GUTS. been to the tournament many years running now. Anyways...I'm a worm dunker and small spinner guy when it comes to fishin UP there. Came home today for football camp and will be back UP in a few days for my last hurrah.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Heading up tomorrow til Monday...any reports


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Big Mac what's the report from up there? Is there any water flowing through the streams or are they all dried up?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Water levels were still on the low side...


----------

